# Hey you WW.... come see how the other half lives.



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Please sit down before clicking the link.... you Addict riders may spontaneously explode.  

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1201537#post1201537


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> Please sit down before clicking the link.... you Addict riders may spontaneously explode.
> 
> t


:blush2: :blush2: :blush2: did you post it in touring, too? :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

estone2 said:


> :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: did you post it in touring, too? :blush2: :blush2: :blush2:


I'm right on top of that Rose.


----------

